# Black Conductive Touch Screen Gloves. Winter is here! $2.79 Shipped



## dark_angel (Sep 2, 2011)

Conductive Touch Screen Gloves for your Touchpad and Smart Phone/s. Just $2.79 shipped.
http://www.ibuzone.c...or-iphones.html

Good Luck!










*From the seller:*
Winter is coming, air becomes freezing! Trouble and inconvenience are along with the cold weather, it is suffering to touch the ice cold screen with bare hands outdoors in winter, and it is so inconvenient to take off the gloves for each operations with your touch screen phones or other digital products, and, that's why the conductive gloves appears!
This Black Conductive Touch Screen Gloves for iPhones, featuring unisex black color, soft cotton material with conductive fibre texture in the finger tips of the thumb, forefinger, middle finger, will be a pair of warm and practical touch screen gloves for you!
* Take a Peek:*

* Unisex black color
* One size fit most design
* Soft cotton material
* Conductive fiber in the thumb, forefinger, middle finger tips, effective in sensing electricity
* Avaialable on all touch screen on market
* Warm, comfortable and practical touch screen gloves
* Novel and practical small gift for friends
* Specifications:*

Material: Cotton + Conductive fiber
Color: Black
Weight: 40.2g
Dimensions: 230*160*20mm
* Special Note:*

The thumb,index and long finger are conductive and avaialable for touch screen
* Package Included:*

1 * Black Conductive Touch Screen Gloves for iPhones
Thanks to crowruseell of SD


----------



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

I just bought 4 pairs! Thanx!


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

I got some too.


----------



## xartle (Dec 3, 2011)

I bought some too. Though I always get nervous when I see things like "*Merchant* 深圳市浩特新网域商贸有限公司 [email protected] +86 86285739 x801"


----------



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

xartle said:


> I bought some too. Though I always get nervous when I see things like "*Merchant*深圳市浩特新网域商贸有限公司 [email protected] +86 86285739 x801"


Welcome to the Global Economy!


----------



## Deuce (Oct 16, 2011)

is the only purpose to keep finger prints/oils off the screen?

seems to be sanctioned for extreme OCD/nerd use only


----------



## xartle (Dec 3, 2011)

They are for when you are already wearing gloves and want to use your phone without taking your gloves off.


----------



## Wired66 (Sep 7, 2011)

Got my gloves today. Was starting to think they would never come.


----------



## dragonfly1113 (Dec 6, 2011)

got mine in the other day ordered 8 sets, they work very well. just wish they had like grippies on the palm so that my phone and tablets dont slip out of my hands now haha.


----------



## childofthehorn (Oct 13, 2011)

Just buy some conductive thread and make some woven dots on your gloves. That way you can use whatever gloves u want and get the cheapos from the dollar store in sets of two

Touchpad + WebOs + Android + Ubuntu sweetness


----------



## sinanju (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm seeing $5... still seems inexpensive, but I haven't shopped...


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

Deuce said:


> is the only purpose to keep finger prints/oils off the screen?
> 
> seems to be sanctioned for extreme OCD/nerd use only


Was that a serious comment? I guess it doesn't get cold where you live? Try answering the phone with normal gloves on, see how that works our for you 

Sent from my CM7 HP Touchpad via Tapatalk


----------



## eburgess4 (Oct 13, 2011)

I picked up several pairs at WalMart for around $3. If I remember correctly, they are by the ladies gloves/accessories.


----------



## xartle (Dec 3, 2011)

Mine just showed up too. Certainly not the best quality, but good enough. My wife was thrilled. Better effect and way cheaper than flowers.


----------



## C5Longhorn (Dec 24, 2011)

Are you all really using your tablets that much outside?


----------



## Wired66 (Sep 7, 2011)

C5Longhorn said:


> Are you all really using your tablets that much outside?


I'm working outside most of the time, and I use my Touchpad for Music.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks for the idea.









My wife has Raynaud's (and other worse things), which means a cool (not cold) room turns her fingers blue and numb. Winter driving means putting hot packs in her gloves and shoes just to drive home from work.


----------

